#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  喜歡看異性變成動物的性癖算獸控嗎？

## 獸化控

之前在別的匿名論壇發過這篇文章，其實我一直不覺得這樣的性癖算是獸控，會不覺得自己是獸控的原因在於1.我自己不會想要獸化 2.我對純粹獸/動物的創作不會有感覺，不過是否跟色情有關。

不過最近有人跟我講這樣的TF癖好其實也算是獸控的範疇，不知道大家怎麼看呢？想聽聽大家對這樣愛好的想法，或是有同樣癖好的也歡迎來交流喔~

-------------以下正文-------------------

先講一下我的性癖好了，我喜歡看那種身體變異類的，就一個人─女生，男生我不行─變成另外一種東西，而且是出於非自願的。這種喜好的專有名詞叫做Transformation fetish，會知道是因為國外有些相關的討論跟論壇，但因為在臺灣用各種關鍵字搜尋都找不到相關討論，所以才自己來開個討論串。我不確定這種性癖有沒有中文的專有名詞，我自己都叫它變異癖，這裡有國外網站的名詞定義：
https://ppt.cc/fgxyfx
　
如網站內所說，這種性癖的分支還蠻多的，我自己最喜歡看得題材是Animal transformation，也是不知道中文名詞，我都叫它獸化癖。比較粗淺一點的解釋就是我會因為看到女生因為各種原因被變成動物而有性慾跟生理反應。當然這是比較幻想類的題材，現實中不會有這種事情，所以還是得靠網路上的圖文跟影片創作得到滿足─其實從我找到的創作量來看，國外其實有這樣癖好的人我猜並不算少，有純粹獸化的也有牽扯色情相關創作的，網路規則，你懂的。
　
這樣說的概念可能有點模糊，我文末會附一些例子，我先講一下我自己被開發的過程好了，我小學的時候看哈利波特第二集的電影時，有一段妙麗被變成貓的情節，當時電影的畫面播到妙麗轉過來變成貓的樣子時(幫各位回憶下那幕：


我產生了這輩子第一次的性慾反應，當然那時候還不懂什麼叫做性慾，不過之後看到一些卡通中常有女主角被壞人抓到後被變成動物這類的情節時我也會產生類似的反應。
　
要說為什麼我喜歡獸化以及為什麼這樣的題材能夠引起我的反應，我自己比較沒有一個科學標準的解答，但我可以說一下引起我反應的主要原因在哪部分，我喜歡看的是獸化的那個「過程」，很多作品中這類的情節常見的表現手法是一陣煙或一道光閃過去就直接變動物的，這種我不會有反應，這樣講可能有點變態，但我自己最直觀的想法，也是可能的原因之一，就是我喜歡看女生看到自己變成動物的時候臉上那種驚慌失措跟害怕的神情吧。我喜歡看的是獸化的過程時女生看著自己的身體慢慢變成動物的那種害怕跟痛苦的表情，就是看著身體開始長出毛啊，尾巴跟爪子，還有身體不受控制開始變成四隻腳著地時那種情緒跟過程。我也看過有些創作的內容是自願變成動物然後過程是享受的，這種我就不喜歡而且蠻無感的。
　
不過但如果純粹是喜歡看女生驚慌失措或是害怕的神情的話，我去看過那種SM捆綁類或硬上類的A片，說真的這我反而沒什麼感覺─這點比較妙，看A片的話我反而喜歡看得是女生本身享受在其中的─要講個比較明確的可能性是「失去身體自主權」這樣的一個情境吧，我自己猜最有可能的原因是這個，我的性癖其實是對看到自己失去身體自主權，看到女生發現自己的身體發生無法控制而且最好還有外在的變化，看到自己慢慢變成動物這類的。
　
這類的主題其實挺多的，就像一開始說的喜歡看獸化只是其中一個分支，例如小時候另外一個引起我劇烈反應的例子是電影巧克力冒險工廠裡有一段其中一個小女孩被變成藍莓的段落
回顧一下：



那段我也超有感覺，不過我喜歡看得部分是她發現自己的身體變成藍色時的神情，之後開始膨脹變大顆我就不太喜歡了，這部份有另外一種性癖叫做inflation fetish，這個講下去就離題了我先不講。

或者像是一些男生變成女生、兩個人交換身體、身體被放大或縮小、被變成石頭、身體被控制等，而這類題材的A片其實還蠻多的，不過我比較喜歡看到的是發生變化的當下那個過程還有女生的表情，之後進入純色情部份時反而就還好，有不少電影也能找到這類的情節哈哈。不過最喜歡看的還是獸化就是了。
　
以下舉一些例子給大家看一下，有露點或是色情的內容礙於板規我就不貼了，只是簡單讓大家了解一下我平常到底都看些什麼東西，不確定到底符不符合「獸」的範疇，大家看看吧：




　

圖片其實我收集很多，不過就先讓大家有個概念就好，我就不全部貼上來了，最後放兩個同樣讓我很有感，我用過很多次的影片例子：

一個本身是個兒童節目，不過裡面剛好有這一段女主角被壞人抓到後被變成動物的描述：



還有一個在國外影視中很常見的變成狼人這樣的內容：

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

话说我一开始的对furry的接触也是小时候在一些动画中看到的类似transfur的情节，情况跟吉良吉影第一次见到蒙娜丽莎画像一样（jojo梗）具体内容和你说的也差不多。然后爱上了这个设定并开始接触兽人文化，（这个画师的作品我很喜欢，也是比较早接触的：Endium ）后面慢慢转变了思想，将欲望转换为了思考其艺术价值，去了解那些其他的furry文化作品。
所以我觉得如果有这种接触的话，大概率会成为兽控哦。

----------


## 獸化控

嗨，我來自推一下文章了
最近創了一個以獸化為主題的粉專，歡迎同樣喜歡獸化的人來點個讚聊聊天喔：

https://reurl.cc/oDvxzg

----------

